# My first kidding



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Well after a few weeks of thinking everyday that today will be the day yesterday my first doe finally kidded. It was my first kidding and I missed it. I had spent all day in te goat pin and seen all the signs but then it was time to go to church. I checked on her right before I left for church and it seemed like everything was the same. When I got home the first thing I did was run to the barn. I noticed my first baby standing by the gate. I was so excited. Then behind my female was another little baby.I have 3 more goats to kid.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: Cute!  Black and tan!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwww, sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable...congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Clear Crescent (Feb 26, 2011)

Must have been divinely inspired! :wink: Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful and congrats on the new additions! :stars: Sorry you missed it, but maybe momma knew she could handle it all on her own. My first year, I had some sneaky or private does. :wink:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are going to be extremely loved. I have another doe due soon. I figure she will have them within a few days. I have two more does due after her. Hopefully everything turns out this wonderful. I am going to post new pictures of the kids today. Hopefully I will have a few more soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Well janey the little doe that I was worried about kidded this afternoon. She had a little buck but she lost him. I was gone at the store and when I came home she I found him dead. Her area ripped and I am not sure if I should put iodine on her or not. My heart is broke and I know hers is too. I feel like I let her down because I was not here. This is a horrible feeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...  

Is she ripped a little or ?....
If it is a little I would put some blue spray on it or neosporin....if it is a really big rip I'd have a vet look at it and see what if anything needs to be done with it.....

Don't blame yourself... :hug: things happen... beyond our control.... :hug:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Well after going through the horrible experience with Janey I am getting ready for another doe. I am now more worried than ever. I did not think that she was due until april 17th but now I am questioning it. She has a huge utter. I am not sure if this is because she has kidded before or not. We bought her from a sale and we know nothing about her. There is a chance that she was bred at the sale but I was pretty sure she came in heat in November. I am going to go take some pictures of her and if anyone thinks that she will kid before April and I am wrong I would love to know what others think. I do not know how close I should be watching her.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: My first kidding/ could I be getting ready to have anoth*

This is Rosie. She does not look really wide. I wonder if she kidded right before we got her because her sides were sunk in and we just thought that she was not being taken care of.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i have pygmy goats but i would guess by the size of her udder, you'll see babies within the next week or 2. i have a pygmy doe who's sides always look a little sunken with a saggy belly but i think she's just lost her muscle tone in her stomach from kidding multiples. i'm sorry for the loss of your other baby. is the doe recovering well?


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you! Yes Janey is doing ok. I let her out of the stall yesterday. I kept her pinned up because I was afraid that she was really sore and I was worried about the other goats with her. She is small so I have two does that like to pick on her. She was happy to be out and the other goats picked on her a little but after a little while they left her alone. Where she tore is healing nicely. It is almost all the way healed. I am a little worried because she is still bleeding a little. She only kidded 3 days ago so I am not sure if it is normal.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm glad janey is doing ok. the bleeding is normal. does will sometimes bleed & have discharge for a few weeks after kidding till all is cleaned out. some of mine take longer than others.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations, and I am sorry to hear about the one that died. At least it was only a buck (losing a doe is very hard....), good luck with the other one(s)!


----------

